# Problemas con modulos RF 433Mhz y 315Mhz



## RALD (Oct 9, 2011)

Saludos expertos 
Tengo un proyecto de comunicacion bidireccional por lo que estoy usando dos modulos distintos de comunicacion, el problema consiste en que no he usado estos modulos antes y no me esta funcionando nada bien, los ejemplos que he encontrado dicen que solo se conectan los dispositivos directamente al RX y TX del PIC, si conecto las salidas rs232 por medio de cables directamente funcionan bien pero cuando uso los modulos no recibo nada solo interferencia, segun las instrucciones el rango de envio es a 4800 bauds, tambien he usado a 2400 bauds pero nada ha dado respuesta. si alguien tiene o ha tenido un problema similar me gustaria saber cual fue la solucion o si alguien tiene un manual o puede proveerme con un manual de como utilizar estos modulos, les estaria agradecido.

RF Link Receiver - 4800bps (315MHz) 
RF Link Receiver - 4800bps (434MHz) 
RF Link Transmitter - 434MHz 
RF Link Transmitter - 315MHz 
son de sparkfun.com


----------



## biker2k3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Programa los 2 pic, conecta la salida serial d euno a la entrada del otro, proba el programa que envie bien y que el otro pic reciba bien, si asi anda, saca el cable y proba con los modulos, tiene que andar, fijate que esten bien conectados y que esten cerca.


----------



## retrofit (Oct 9, 2011)

RALD dijo:


> Saludos expertos
> Tengo un proyecto de comunicacion bidireccional por lo que estoy usando dos modulos distintos de comunicacion, el problema consiste en que no he usado estos modulos antes y no me esta funcionando nada bien, los ejemplos que he encontrado dicen que solo se conectan los dispositivos directamente al RX y TX del PIC, si conecto las salidas rs232 por medio de cables directamente funcionan bien pero cuando uso los modulos no recibo nada solo interferencia, segun las instrucciones el rango de envio es a 4800 bauds, tambien he usado a 2400 bauds pero nada ha dado respuesta. si alguien tiene o ha tenido un problema similar me gustaria saber cual fue la solucion o si alguien tiene un manual o puede proveerme con un manual de como utilizar estos modulos, les estaria agradecido.
> 
> RF Link Receiver - 4800bps (315MHz)
> ...



Buenos días. Estos módulos son como "El mecanismo del chupete" muy fáciles de manejar.
Los TX necesitan datos con niveles TTL, por lo que si estas introducciendo datos con niveles RS232 no te funcionarán y los receptores sacan los datos en niveles TTL por lo que tendrás que convertirlos a niveles RS232.
Otra cosa son las interferencias de otros de los muchos usuarios de estas frecuencias.
 Saludos.


----------



## RALD (Oct 9, 2011)

saludos biker2k3
gracias por tu pronta respuesta, esa prueba que me pedista ya lo habia realizado antes y con exito el problema es cuando substituyo el cable por los modulos. 
alguna otra idea

saludos EB4GBF
gracias por responder, los modulos los estoy conectando directamente a los puertos de comunicacion serial de los pics, pero igual no funciona, no se que es lo que pasa, como dices tu deberian de ser de conectarse y usarse pero no se que es lo que esta pasando, ahora estoy probando con 1200 bauds pero nada..
alguna sugerencia


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 9, 2011)

La frecuencia de trabajo de los módulos deben ser iguales osea si usas el  RF Link Transmitter - 315MHz   debes usar entonces el RF Link Receiver - 315MHz para que puedan comunicarse, yo realice uno con picbasic pro y protocolo serial con niveles lógicos tipo TTL y funciono perfecto, tienes que tener en cuenta que los voltajes de alimentación para el receptor pueden varias dependiendo de la distancia a mayor distancia mayor voltaje, creo que el mínimo es de 9V aunque puede que funcione a 5V pero muy serca, si puedes colocas las imágenes, fotos, de tu montaje para ver si tienes alguna mala conexión que no veas.


----------



## RALD (Oct 9, 2011)

saludos reyvilla
estoy utilizando las parejas del 315Mhz, lo que estoy haciendo es enviando una "1" a 4800 bauds, cuando se recibe este uno se enciende un led por 100 ms luego lo apaga y si vuelve a recibirlo otra vez lo enciende, pero no esta pasando eso, si conecto con cables el sistema funciona muy bien. le tome fotos al circuito pero no veo ninguna opcion que me permita subir las imagenes pero si se que todo esta cableado correctamente tal y como dice la pagina de sparkfun, si me dicen como subir imagenes adjunto las foto gracias
saludos


----------



## retrofit (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola de nuevo RALD. La transmisión de datos por RF nos puede causar más de un dolor de cabeza.
Cuando conectas los PIC directamente te funciona bien, pero cuando intentas el enlace por RF te falla.
Ten en cuenta que esos Receptores estan recibiendo ruido constantemente y en la salida hay 0 y 1 cambiando constantemente.
Por razones de mi trabajo he visto esto muchas veces y los programadores han tenído, en ocasiones, verdaderos problemas para filtrar todo este ruido y quedarse solo con la señal útil.
En ocasiones pensamos que una transmisión de datos que por cable funciona perfectamente tambien va funcionar por RF, pero esto no es así ya que en RF y más en esas frecuencias hay muchos más usuarios.
Si tienes un Osciloscopio, monitorea la salida del Receptor, verás que está cambiando continuamente.
Para hacer la prueba pon el TX y el RX lo más cerca posible uno del otro, para minimizar las interferencias quita la antena del Receptor y a ver que pasa.
Te puede estar pasando que el software no responda bien a una entrada de datos muy aleatoria y no sea capaz de discriminar lo útil de la basura.
Los telemandos que funcionan en esta frecuencia funcionan normalmente bien ya que los datos que envian los transmiten varias veces y al final el receptor los entiende.
Supongo que estas utillizando la salida del pin 2 en el receptor...
Bueno espero que soluciones tu problema.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 9, 2011)

RALD dijo:


> ...pero no veo ninguna opcion que me permita subir las imagenes....si me dicen como subir imagenes adjunto las foto gracias
> saludos



Para subir fotos, debes ir al botón que dice "Ir a avanzado", te abre una nueva página, y allí (mas abajo), hay una opción que dice "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos", te abre una ventana emergente con opciones...

Saludos


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 9, 2011)

RALD dijo:


> saludos reyvilla
> estoy utilizando las parejas del 315Mhz, lo que estoy haciendo es enviando una "1" a 4800 bauds, cuando se recibe este uno se enciende un led por 100 ms luego lo apaga y si vuelve a recibirlo otra vez lo enciende, pero no esta pasando eso, si conecto con cables el sistema funciona muy bien. le tome fotos al circuito pero no veo ninguna opcion que me permita subir las imagenes pero si se que todo esta cableado correctamente tal y como dice la pagina de sparkfun, si me dicen como subir imagenes adjunto las foto gracias
> saludos



coincido con EB4GBF en cierta forma ya que si hay mucha basura rf en todos lados de echo yo utilice un led para poder verlo, el receptor tiene dos pines de dato normalmente uno de conecta al pic y el otro no se utiliza, yo conecte el que no se utiliza a un led a través de una resistencia de 300ohm para poder ver si recibía y si estaba funcionando de manera correcta el receptor, cuando energice el circuito el led de inmediato empezó a parpadear indicando que si estaba recibiendo las señales eso sin ni siquiera a ver enviado nada claro el led enciende algo tenue, ahora cuando le envié el dato el led encendió con mas potencia por unos instantes y luego quedo igual parpadeando. Yo por mi parte me quite el problema de interferencias y otras cosas, identificando la información enviada con un inicio y de esta manera recibí el dato sin ningún problema en el receptor incluso sin antena a 3 metros.

Yo te recomendaría primero hacer la prueba del led yo le llamo led testigo ya que es indicador de las señales que recibe el receptor RF.
Luego de eso autentificar las señales con un comando ASCCII o valor único para que al recibir las señales el pic receptor sepa que están hablando con el.

En mi caso que utilice PBP mi programa enviaba la señal asi:

Emisor:
SEROUT Pin,T2400,["A","b",10] 'señalizo con A y envio B. 

Receptor:
SERIN Pin,T2400,["A"],VAR 'espero la señalizacion con A y guardo el siguiente carácter en VAR osea A.

Y de esta manera mantengo una comunicación bien aislada y segura ya que el receptor solo va a recibir cuando detecte esa señalizacion.


----------



## RALD (Oct 10, 2011)

Saludos a todos y les estoy muy agradecido por la colaboracion.
estoy subiendo las fotos del circuito.
reyvilla lo que me siguieres ya lo he hecho y asi como lo describes me ocurre a mi, cuando envio el dato el led enciendo con mayor potencia.
tambien estoy adjuntanto el codigo de los pics para que puedan ver que es relativamente sencillo lo que trato de hacer y por si acaso hay algun error.
codigo de envio: (CCS)

```
#include <16F882.h>

#device adc=10

#fuses INTRC,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT,NOMCLR

#use delay(clock=8000000)
#use rs232(baud=4800, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7)

#include <string.h>

#define led pin_A0
#define envio pin_A1
#define on output_high
#define off output_low

void main (){
   on(led);
   delay_ms(500);
   off(led);
   delay_ms(1000);
programa:
   while(input(envio) == 0){
      on(led);
      printf("1");
      delay_ms(100);
      off(led);
      delay_ms(100);
   }
   while(input(envio) == 1){}
   goto programa;
}
```

codigo de recepcion:

```
#include <16F882.h>

#device adc=10

#fuses INTRC,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT,NOMCLR

#use delay(clock=8000000)
#use rs232(baud=4800, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7)

#include <string.h>

#define led pin_A0
#define envio pin_A1
#define on output_high
#define off output_low

void main (){
   char dato;
   on(led);
   delay_ms(500);
   off(led);
   delay_ms(500);
   while(true){
      dato = getc();
      if(dato == '1'){
         on(led);
         delay_ms(100);
         off(led);
      }else{
         off(led);
      }
   }
}
```


----------



## RALD (Oct 15, 2011)

saludos 
no he recibido respuesta por parte de alguien despues de ultimo post, alguien tiene alguna idea? se me acaba el tiempo y no logro hacer que funcione como se supone....
auxilio please!!!1


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 16, 2011)

hola disculpa la demora la verdad que con lo del código no sabría con certeza, lo que no veo es la configuración de los pines cuales son entradas y cuales son salidas, por otro lado si te funciona en la simulación y recibe el dato y todo funciona bien, debería de funcionar en la practica a menos que tengas algo mal conectado si puedes poner una foto o algo no estaría demás.


----------



## jerson trujillo (Jun 2, 2012)

Al fin como lograron solucionar el problema.Yo también tengo el mismo problema con los módulos RF LINK433, le ubique el led a la salida del receptor el led parpadea por las señales de interferencia y me la muestra en el led parpadeando,pero no sè en la parte de la programación poder corregir este error, si alguien sabe por favor me puede colaborar, dejo el código en el foro para que me puedan ayudar, gracias por la colaboración. 


```
codigo del emisor:
#include <18f4550.h>
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT//,INTRC_IO
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7, bits=8) 
#use fast_io(a)



void main()
{    
  // setup_oscillator(OSC_8MHZ);
   
   set_tris_a(0x0f);
  
  
  
   
   while (true)
   {
           
      if(input(pin_a0)==1)//si se oprime pulsador de a0 prende led
      {   
         putc(1); 
      }
      
      else
  
      {   
       putc(0); 
      }
      
      if (input(pin_a1)==1)
      {
      putc(3);
      
      }
      else
      {
      
      putc(2);
      
      }
      
       if (input(pin_a2)==1)
      {
      putc(5);
      
      }
      else
      {
      
      putc(4);
      
      }
      
       if (input(pin_a3)==1)
      {
      putc(6);
      
      }
      else
      {
      
      putc(7);
      
      }
      
      
     }
}

**************************************************************************

codigo del receptor:
#include <18f4550.h>  
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT//,INTRC_IO
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232(baud=9600, parity=N, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7, bits=8)
#use fast_io(d)

int secuencia;

#int_rda 
void rda_isr() 
{  
   secuencia=getc();
   
   switch(secuencia)
      {
         case 0:
         {
            output_low(pin_d0);//apaga led
         }
         break;
         
         case 1:
         {             
            output_high(pin_d0);//prende led
         }
         break;
         
         case 2:
         {
            output_low(pin_d1);//apaga led
         }
         break;
         
         case 3:
         {             
            output_high(pin_d1);//prende led
         }
         break;
         
         case 4:
         {
            output_low(pin_d2);//apaga led
         }
         break;
         
         case 5:
         {             
            output_high(pin_d2);//prende led
         }
         break;
         case 7:
         {
            output_low(pin_d3);//apaga led
         }
         break;
         
         case 6:
         {             
            output_high(pin_d3);//prende led
         }
         break;
          
          
         
         

      }
}

void main() 
{  
  // setup_oscillator(OSC_8MHZ);
   
   set_tris_d(0x00);    
   output_d(0x00);
   
   enable_interrupts(int_rda); 
   enable_interrupts(global); 
    
   while(true);
}
```


Estare esperando alguna respuesta


----------



## RALD (Jun 2, 2012)

Saludos,

Al final opte por comprar los H12E/D con transmision de 4 bits. El problema es que cuando tratas de transmitir los dos modulos aunque son frecuencias diferentes el 315 se ve afectado la transmision del 433 lo que genera un error a la hora de transmitir. Inclusive transmitiendo con los H12 el error no lo logre conseguir por lo que me di povensido jeje.
si no vas a usar los H12 el codigo es sencillo solo envias los datos 8 veces y el receptor los compara 3 si los tres son iguales los muestra en el puerto X. Si no, los descarta y no muestra nada.


----------



## dcsalg (Jul 7, 2016)

Hola señores, tengo un problema con el codigo de mis pic y modulos rf de 433mhz, se que hay varios ejemplos pero quisiera hacer funcionar algo tan simple como mi codigo y no puedo hacerlo osea el principal un contador tendria que enviar unos numeros y el receptor recibirlos pero cuando llegue un dato x por ejemplo el numero 1 me encienda un led , solo con ese numero los demas apagados. pero no funciona mi codigo 

Utilizo CCS, y el receptor tendria que funcionar mediante una interrupcion

Gracias, ah adjunto el archivo fuente pero lo habia subido aqui  Tengo problemas con el codigo de mi pic y modulo 433MHZ pero nose como agregarlo aqui ese archivo es complicado pero esta en ese lugar


----------



## smoke (Jul 7, 2016)

Los módulos de RF están preparados para funcionar con una " repetición" de código, ya que tienen un sistema de AGC que ajusta el nivel de decision entre un 1 y uno DESPUES de haber recibido una secuencia de bits, lo que fija el nivel de señal. A partir de allí, decodificaran bien toda secuencia de unos y ceros recibidas, siempre que no no pase mucho tiempo, pues se descarga el condensador del AGC y vuelve al estado inicial.
Adicional mente tienen otros problemas pero para solucionar este, se puede transmitir algo inicial que no se reciba o decodifique erróneamente, y que sirva para iniciar la comunicación..Saludos.


----------



## dcsalg (Jul 8, 2016)

pero el codigo del receptor y transmisor estan bien? posea hay dos archivos uno Auxiliar(receptor) y otro principal(transmisor), estan bien escritos?


----------



## smoke (Jul 8, 2016)

El código del RS232 si funciona directo, esta bien. Pero el receptor "pierde " los primeros bits, hasta que se carga el capacitor del AGC. Hay que usar código que "desperdicie" el primer caracter, para poder recibir bien el siguiente. Suerte-


----------



## dcsalg (Jul 13, 2016)

Ahi cambie el programa transmisor y receptor, pero tengo un inconveniente enciende cuando quiere el led del receptor!!.
yo coloque un boton pulsador y un led en el transmisor que el led se enciende cuando preciono el boton asi lo tengo de testigo eso, bueno eso lo hace perfecto, pero el led del receptor enciende cuando quiere y si lo hace no se mantiene o se apaga o se queda encendido cuando suelto el boton. Porque sera eso? 
Por Favor me Ayudan con el programa, o capaz esta todo bien y es la prueba en el protoboard nose?? yo le puse a transmisor y receptor antena de 16cm y lo estoy alimentando todo a 5V, por si preguntan puse a 12V el transmisor pero hace lo mismo.



> TRANSMISOR:::
> #include <16F819.h>
> #device ADC=10
> #use delay(internal=2MHz)
> ...


----------



## Darcray192125 (Oct 4, 2021)

Estoy realizando un proyecto de comunicación en la empresa donde trabajo, es un proyecto propuesto por mi jefe.
Consta básicamente, que 4 transmisores se puedan comunicar con 1 receptor por medio de radiofrecuencias.
Ya realicé eso, la señal que se manda es un bit para encender un led, y el receptor pueda identificar cual de los 4 transmisores es el que manda la señal.
Tengo 4 pics transmisores con 4 modulos transmisores por rf, todos estos están comunicados a un pic receptor con un modulo receptor.
Adjunto foto


Se aprecian 2 transmisores (T1 y T2) con sus respectivos modulos del lado izquierdo, del lado derecho está el receptor (U2) con su respectivo modulo.
Las resistencias con los push buttons son los bits que se mandan al receptor, y este por medio del pic, enciende el led dependiendo de cual transmisor se haya activado.
Mi problema es que solamente puedo transmitir una señal a la vez, cada transmisor está en diferentes canales, por ejemplo, para el T1 está en el canal 1, para el T2 en el canal 2 y así.
Por ejemplo, yo tengo el receptor en el canal 1, y si quiero mandarle alguna señal por el canal 3, no se visualiza, tengo que cambiar el receptor al canal 3 para poder visualizar que me están enviando una señal desde ahí, yo quiero que sea simultaneo, que no importe de donde me manden la señal, pueda ver que transmisor es, sin estar cambiando de canal manualmente.
Tal vez necesite un scaner, que esté escaneando los canales constantemente para que no pierda ninguna señal, pero no sé como realizar eso.
El modulo que estoy usando es un modulo RF de 433 MHz.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 4, 2021)

Usa 4 receptores sintonizados y cada transmisor debe tener una frecuencia diferente. No deben estar en la misma porque se van a sobremodular.


----------



## Darcray192125 (Oct 4, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Usa 4 receptores sintonizados y cada transmisor debe tener una frecuencia diferente. No deben estar en la misma porque se van a sobremodular.


Pero solamente necesito un receptor, esa es una condición del proyecto, o no sé a que te refieras exactamente.
¿Como logro lo de las frecuencias diferentes? ¿Tengo que tener 4 módulos rf diferentes?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 4, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> ¿Cómo logro lo de las frecuencias diferentes?


Sintonizándolos con un frecuencímetro.
No puede haber dos o más transmisores en la misma frecuencia porque se bloquearán entre ellos.
"El pez más grande se come al chico" o en este caso, el que esté más cerca del receptor será el que gane.


Darcray192125 dijo:


> ¿Tengo que tener 4 módulos rf diferentes?


Diferentes en cuanto a frecuencia, y cada uno sintonizado a cada transmisor.


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 4, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> Pero solamente necesito un receptor, esa es una condición del proyecto, o no sé a que te refieras exactamente.
> ¿Como logro lo de las frecuencias diferentes? ¿Tengo que tener 4 módulos rf diferentes?



Si es viable puedes cambiar los módulos por los nrf24l01 que poseen varios canales, son tranceptores, y los que no poseen amplificador integrado son baratos.


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 4, 2021)

Un único receptor o varios en la misma frecuencia/canal solo puede recibir de a una sola señal a la vez, emplees el método que emplees.

Que este sea muy rápido que parezca instantáneo/simultaneo es otra cosas.

Como explico D@rkbytes si el canal esta ocupado por una señal, la misma es recibida por todos los receptores que compartan el mismo canal en simultaneo e impide que otro utilice el mismo canal so pena de sobre modularse y perderse la señal mas débil o las dos.

Saludos.


----------



## Americo8888 (Oct 5, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> Estoy realizando un proyecto de comunicación en la empresa donde trabajo, es un proyecto propuesto por mi jefe.
> Consta básicamente, que 4 transmisores se puedan comunicar con 1 receptor por medio de radiofrecuencias.
> Ya realicé eso, la señal que se manda es un bit para encender un led, y el receptor pueda identificar cual de los 4 transmisores es el que manda la señal.
> Tengo 4 pics transmisores con 4 modulos transmisores por rf, todos estos están comunicados a un pic receptor con un modulo receptor.
> ...


No necesariamente puede ser simultáneo, secuencial uno después de otro tal vez, cada transmisor a la misma frecuencia enviando un pulso codificado con un encabezado que identifica que transistor está activo, ese pulso codificado es generado por un pic enano tipo 12f629 en cada Tx y el único receptor con un pic 16f628 u otro, creo que así si se podría.
Saludos 
Americo8888


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2021)

Algo secuencial implica una sincronización a partir de la cual se sincroniza(reloj) todos los dispositivos y cuando hay varios en un mismo canal, mínimamente y para evitar "pisadas" entre ellos se debe utilizar transceptores(transmisores-receptores) no solo transmisores de forma tal de detectar que si el canal esta siendo utilizado por otro emisor, no emitir porque lo único que se hace es retrasar todo debido a la interferencia generada. 

No hace falta "inventar la rueda" y solo estudiar un poco lo que se hace en cualquier sistema como lo vienen haciendo los radioaficionados en las comunicaciones digitales tipo Paket Radio.

Saludos.


----------



## Darcray192125 (Oct 6, 2021)

Entonces, necesito 4 transmisores y 4 receptores.
¿Como hago para que los 4 receptores solo ocupen un solo microcontrolador?
es que los 4 transmisores son 4 microcontroladores, que se comunican al dispositivo receptor, que es solamente un microcontrolador con 4 receptores
O sea, son 4 microcontroladores individuales con 1 transmisor cada uno, que mandan señal a un dispositivo receptor que consta de un micrcontrolador con 4 receptores.
¿esto es posible? ¿como podría hacerlo?


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 6, 2021)

Necesitas transceptores( un transmisor con un receptor) en cada punto a comunicar aunque estén todos en un mismo canal.

Realizas una comunicación tipo esclavos/maestro con un dispositivo que es el que va a interrogar a cada estación de forma secuencial, si quieres, las cuales contestan cuando son interrogadas y el canal se encuentra desocupado. 

De la otra forma(un receptor y cuatro emisores) no sabes cuando es el turno de emitir de cada uno y es como una conversación donde dos o mas individuos hablan a la vez y no se entiende nada. 

El caso de cuatro receptores en canales diferentes con cuatro transmisores, es lo mismo porque si no hay sincronización entre las estaciones se dará el caso en que mas de uno conteste al mismo tiempo y el microprocesador central solo atenderá a uno o perderá la información enviada por mas de una estación .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> ¿Cómo hago para que los 4 receptores solo ocupen un solo microcontrolador?


Tienes pines de sobra en el microcontrolador que estás usando, así que puedes implementar varios USART por software y la recepción la haces por polling.


Darcray192125 dijo:


> Es que los 4 transmisores son 4 microcontroladores que se comunican al dispositivo receptor, que es solamente un microcontrolador con 4 receptores.
> O sea, son 4 microcontroladores individuales con 1 transmisor cada uno, que mandan señal a un dispositivo receptor que consta de un microcontrolador con 4 receptores.
> ¿Esto es posible? ¿Cómo podría hacerlo?


Te conviene más usar dispositivos ESP-01 para los transmisores (Clientes) y un ESP8266 o ESP32 para el receptor. (Servidor)
Conectas todo por MQTT y asunto resuelto. Eso sí, si usas un servidor On-Line necesitas Wi-Fi local, y si no, creas el Servidor MQTT con el ESP8266 o ESP32
El resto solo son subscripciones y publicaciones.
Si no tienes idea sobre esto, mira por aquí: *¿Qué es MQTT?*
En realidad es muy sencillo, yo lo uso bastante en mis proyectos.
Con estos dispositivos ya no necesitas microcontroladores extra.


----------



## Darcray192125 (Oct 6, 2021)

El objetivo es que se me puedan encender los leds al mismo tiempo sin problema, es como una señal de aviso lo que estoy realizando. con los transmisores tipo enviar una señal de cuidado y el receptor ver que transmisor le envía la señal.
Cuando me refiero a un dispositivo receptor, es un Dispositivo con un microcontrolador, con 4 receptores dentro.
Entonces, para este dispositivo, ¿cuantas antenas necesito? ¿una para cada receptor?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> si usas un servidor On-Line necesitas Wi-Fi local


Es que el problema, el proyecto que realizo, se usa en minas y lugares parecidos, ¿ahí puedo usar  igualmente los modulos wifi que usted dice?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> Cuando me refiero a un dispositivo receptor, es un Dispositivo con un microcontrolador, con 4 receptores dentro.
> Entonces, para este dispositivo, ¿cuántas antenas necesito? ¿Una para cada receptor?


Podría ser solo una antena para los 4 receptores.


Darcray192125 dijo:


> Es que el problema, el proyecto que realizo, se usa en minas y lugares parecidos, ¿ahí puedo usar igualmente los módulos wifi que usted dice?


Si tú crees que los módulos de R.F que piensas usar te funcionarán bien, los ESP funcionarán mejor.


Darcray192125 dijo:


> El objetivo es que se me puedan encender los leds al mismo tiempo sin problema, es como una señal de aviso lo que estoy realizando.
> Con los transmisores tipo enviar una señal de cuidado y el receptor ver que transmisor le envía la señal.


Con los ESP la transacción es inmediata, pero depende mucho del *Broker MQTT*


----------



## Darcray192125 (Oct 6, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Podría ser solo una antena para los 4 receptores.


¿Para configurar eso se hace mediante la programación del microcontrolador?


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Con los ESP la transacción es inmediata, pero depende mucho del *Broker MQTT*


Investigaré más al respecto sobre esto, una duda que me surgió, es que, la comunicación del dispositivo que estoy realizando debe ser de al menos 300m, ¿Como logro eso? ¿de que depende?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Depende de muchos factores, como paredes y su grosor y tipo, si hay algo metalico alrededores, si es campo abierto (que no es tu caso) o no, calidad y tipo de antenas y su potencia, etc...
Creo recordar que habia visto un video donde probaban el alcance de algunos dispositivos  y creo que el mejor se comportaba eran los lora, y luego los nRF24L01 (con amplificador y antena externa)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 6, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> ¿Para configurar eso se hace mediante la programación del microcontrolador?


La antena es un elemento físico que no tiene nada que ver con programación.


Darcray192125 dijo:


> La comunicación del dispositivo que estoy realizando debe ser de al menos 300m.


300 metros es más o menos la distancia que cubre el Wi-Fi de un ESP32, pero el línea recta visual.
Dentro de los laberintos de una mina, no lo sé, pero supongo se debe reducir considerablemente.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 6, 2021)

No encontre el video que digo, pero dejo otro a concideracion. Recuerden que en todo, la distancia maxima se mide en linea recta y en campo abierto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2021)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Dentro de los laberintos de una mina, no lo sé, pero supongo se debe reducir considerablemente.


Si es para usar dentro de una mina, mejor que se olvide de usar estos "juguetes electrónicos". Conozco gente que ha instalado sistemas de comunicación y señalización en varias minas, y para eso DEBEN usar sistemas con transponders comunicados con fibra óptica o cables coaxiales (+fibra) para poder distribuir los puntos de acceso inalámbrico en los tuneles de la mina.
Creo que Motorola tiene de esos sistemas, y no son baratos pero sí 100% seguros.
En una mina no es juego...


----------



## MaShicO (Oct 6, 2021)

Darcray192125 dijo:


> Es que el problema, el proyecto que realizo, se usa en minas y lugares parecidos, ¿ahí puedo usar igualmente los modulos wifi que usted dice?


He trabajado en mina y en alguna ocasión vi una aplicación embebida usando RF para controlar carga resistiva e inductiva, pero el producto tiene que pasar por muchas etapas de prueba antes de instalarse en la mina ( si es tajo abierto o cerrado, igual pasa por evaluación), una de las consideraciones bastante importante es el diseño del hardware y los materiales que se usará para para dicho proyecto, todos los materiales, productos o equipos tienen que estar certificados.

No estes "jugando" en que si le llega o no el bit de encendido al otro extremo, tienes que estar 100% convencido desde un inicio lo que harás te funcionará y de una manera muy eficiente, una mina no es un lugar para probar si funciona o no mi proyecto, por cada hora esta en juego millones de dólares.

Con tu proyecto, para llegar a mas de 300 metros puedes usar los modulos xbee, averigua, trabajan en varios modos y existe diferentes modelos de acuerdo al alcance que tienen, el HP900 alcanza hasta 14 km a campo abierto y están siendo aplicados en varios campos de la industria.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2021)

MaShicO dijo:


> por cada hora esta en juego millones de dólares.


Y en juego las vidas, o acaso no valen?...


----------



## MaShicO (Oct 8, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y en juego las vidas, o acaso no valen?..


Así es, eso ni que decir, en eso las medidas son extremadamente fuertes, se prioriza la salud, la integridad del colaborador.

Con respecto al proyecto, esperemos que este avanzando...


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 8, 2021)

Exacto, lo decia porque la mayoria, cuando pasan desastres, miden en dinero pero no en los valores de las personas.

En tanto al proyecto, yo no jugaria mucho, ya que volviendo a lo de las personas, imaginen que una parte se derrumba, y la unica comunicacion es el aparato en cuestion... Un fallo, algo mal calculado, falta de bateria por exceso de consumo, etc ... Y "anda a contarla"...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2021)

Por eso he comentado que no vale usar juguetes que ni siquiera estan certificados para operar en las condiciones extremas que hay en las minas.
Todos los transponders van cableados, y ubicados en puntos estratégicos de la mina. La alimentacion se mantiene con generadores, UPSs y demás técnicas que garanticen operación contínua, y ademas son sistemas redundantes.
No...no se puede usar el transmisor-receptor de RF que se utiliza para abrir el porton del garage...


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 9, 2021)

Para no abrir un nuevo tema y a fin de colaborar con los experimentadores noveles y no tanto de dichos módulos, informo una situación que me paso comprando a distintos proveedores este tipo de módulos.

Compre tres juegos para completar un pedido de otros módulos que necesitaba en esta publicación de aquí  para amortizar el envió y de los tres receptores solo funciono uno.

Mucho cuidado con el proveedor porque algunos adrede o no, venden módulos que no funcionan. Muestro la diferencia y donde esta el problema en la imagen que adjunto.

Tengo que averiguar de que valor es para completarlos y ponerlos en marcha.

A simple vista parece que falta también un choque de RF de 1mHy pero no es así ya que esta colocado pero de montaje superficial en vez del común como en el modulo tres.

Los módulos de transmisor del conjunto también le falta una bobina pero funcionan de todas formas ya que le agregaron una del tipo SMD por debajo en el PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Para no abrir un nuevo tema y a fin de colaborar con los experimentadores noveles y no tanto de dichos módulos, informo una situación que me paso comprando a distintos proveedores este tipo de módulos.
> 
> Compre tres juegos para completar un pedido de otros módulos que necesitaba en esta publicación de aquí  para amortizar el envió y de los tres receptores solo funciono uno.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , eses modulos TX/RX Chinos son hecho agua a  los millares y seguramente NO son testeados .
Quien teria que testearlos antes de vender son los distribuidores / revendedores dese producto.
Hay todo tipo de defecto , falta de conponentes , conponentes armados equivocados, falta de solda , excesso de solda causando cortos circuitos , etc, etc, etc.....................( todo es possible de acontecer) !
!Saludos desde Brasil !


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 9, 2021)

El capacitor faltante(C4) en este caso es de 1.5pF según mi medidor y de 2pF según los esquemas que circulan por la WEB.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> El capacitor faltante(C4) en este caso es de 1.5pF según mi medidor y de 2pF según los esquemas que circulan por la WEB.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272633


Huuummmm , no se bien  , pero lo valor del resistor "R3" (180K Ohmios ) me parece demasiadamente alto !


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 9, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Huuummmm , no se bien  , pero lo valor del resistor "R3" (180K Ohmios ) me parece demasiadamente alto !


Algunas cosas coinciden y otras se ve que están con valores cambiados con respecto a la placa pero en líneas generales el esquema, está, a mi también me parece elevadísimo y no lo veo con los valores que hay instalado por ningún lado.

Los transistores son los R25 que puede ser 2SC3356, este de la hoja de datos que adjunto.

Cuando tenga algo de tiempo le sacare el esquema para realmente ver como es la cosa...posiblemente los que no funcionan tengan a parte de la faltante algún valor de capacitor o inductancia cambiados/equivocados porque solo uno funciono como llego.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 9, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Algunas cosas coinciden y otras se ve que están con valores cambiados con respecto a la placa pero en líneas generales el esquema, está, a mi también me parece elevadísimo y no lo veo con los valores que hay instalado por ningún lado.
> 
> Los transistores son los R25 que puede ser 2SC3356, este de la hoja de datos que adjunto.
> 
> Cuando tenga algo de tiempo le sacare el esquema para realmente ver como es la cosa...posiblemente los que no funcionan tengan a parte de la faltante algún valor de capacitor o inductancia cambiados/equivocados porque solo uno funciono como llego.


A mi ver , lo ideal serias cuando tener algun un tienpo disponible hacer la engineria reversa del modulo que funciona bien (golden).
Habrias que sacar cada conponente de la tarjeta golden y medir su valor electrico.
Seguramente la tarjeta que no anda o tiene algun conponente olvidado o equivocado o  cuando eso no for una falta o excesso de solda.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 9, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> A mi ver , lo ideal serias cuando tener algun un tienpo disponible hacer la engineria reversa del modulo que funciona bien (golden).
> Habrias que sacar cada conponente de la tarjeta golden y medir su valor electrico.
> Seguramente la tarjeta que no anda o tiene algun conponente olvidado o equivocado o  cuando eso no for una falta o excesso de solda.
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Si Daniel...ya lo hice con el capacitor faltante y eso es lo que medí. Los que no tienen marcaciones son los inductores y capacitores, las resistencias, IC, TR están claramente especificados.

Los valores difieren entre los proveedores y hay una pequeña modificaciones en el PCB entre ellos aunque a simple vista parecen iguales, no lo son.

Si, estaba sacando en Ares de Proteus el esquema eléctrico de como están estos últimos modelos en cuanto al esquema y valores. ya le intercambie el capacitor faltante entre los módulos del mismo proveedor entre los que no funcionan y el que si y siguen sin funcionar bien.

Hay un valor de resistencia cambiado pero en el IC de 2.4M a 2.2M en ambos módulos que no funcionan con respecto al que sí lo hace pero no creo que ese sea el problemas....veremos. No soy un "tipo" tan fácil de vencer ...*Continuara!*


----------



## ricbevi (Oct 11, 2021)

El esquema eléctrico real del los módulos del proveedor A (de los 3, solo funciona 1) es el de la imagen que adjunto.


Los capacitores de valor pequeño que figuran como "no esta", posiblemente fueron remplazado por un agrandamiento en la superficie del PCB en el sector correspondiente a cada uno que cumple con dicha función, agregando capacidades parasitas mediante el propio PCB.

Aclaro algo; hay valores de resistencias marcados que no corresponden con el valor real como por ejemplo, unas marcadas como 300, que en teoría deberían ser de 30ohm y son de 200K.


Una verdadera "joyita del juego sucio" en electrónica básica.


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 17, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Para no abrir un nuevo tema y a fin de colaborar con los experimentadores noveles y no tanto de dichos módulos, informo una situación que me paso comprando a distintos proveedores este tipo de módulos.
> 
> Compre tres juegos para completar un pedido de otros módulos que necesitaba en esta publicación de aquí  para amortizar el envió y de los tres receptores solo funciono uno.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos.

@ricbevi , te consulto sobre esto que publicaste, que problemas te hacían estos receptores? Estoy usando un par también, y se están comportando de manera errática, y por lo que veo, los míos tampoco tienen el capacitor que comentas.

A los emisores que tengo (FS1000A) aparentemente les faltan también una de las bobinas (por lo menos comparando con imágenes que hay en internet).

Estoy haciendo unas pruebas (de hecho, es la primera vez que trabajo con módulos inalámbricos, RF no es mi fuerte), pero no les puedo sacar más de 4 metros de trabajo con las antenas helicoidales. Una antena en PCB FR4 sería mejor opción? En emisor, receptor, o en ambos?

Como detalle, emisor y receptor están alimentados a 12v.

Saludos.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 17, 2021)

Las antenas no no están hechas a lo tonto.

Es por su longitud de onda.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Tengo que averiguar de que valor es para completarlos y ponerlos en marcha.


Adjunto la foto de uno completamente funcional.
Espero que se puedan ver bien los valores, y si no, me consultas, lo mido y te proporciono el valor que tiene.


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 17, 2021)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> @ricbevi , te consulto sobre esto que publicaste, que problemas te hacían estos receptores? Estoy usando un par también, y se están comportando de manera errática, y por lo que veo, los míos tampoco tienen el capacitor que comentas.
> 
> ...


Las fallas eran desde no funcionar los receptores a hacerlo cuando "querían" y a poco distancia, yo trabaje todo a 5V ya que me paso de comprar unos módulos mas "elaborados"(según el vendedor) y después de batallar por que no podía hacerlo funcionar, entrarme que solo aceptaban 5V el RX.

La antena no es mejor si esta en el PCB o no.

Esos módulos son para establecer una comunicación muy rudimentaria(algo de tipo ON/OFF), a muy corto alcance y/o a muy baja velocidad(1200bps o menos).

Siempre después que están montado en el lugar que van, hay que retocar un poco la sintonía del núcleo de la bobina para terminar de hermanarlo con el TX. Hay que tratar de alejarse y que no se corte el enlace/alcance y debe hacerse con un calibrador cerámico o algo plástico.

Solo los compre para hacer pruebas de distintos proyectos donde estaban usados pero no me termina convenciendo la estabilidad a largo plazo sobre todo si va a ir en algún habitáculo donde la variación de temperaturas que puedan ser bastante importante.

Los "problemáticos" los reconoces porque la el núcleo de la bobina esta sin ningún tipo de pegamento y también puede faltarles la bobina de dos vueltas al TX.

En lo personal, les avise al comercio/vendedor en ML de la falla/falta, que se podía visualizar a simple vista lo que decía y que no iniciaría reclamos pero que se fijaran para no defraudar a sus compradores y me contestaron "que lo informarían a producción".

Saludos.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Adjunto la foto de uno completamente funcional.
> Espero que se puedan ver bien los valores, y si no, me consultas, lo mido y te proporciono el valor que tiene.


Gracias D@rkbytes ya le hice ingeniería inversa y subí el esquema

El capacitor que falta es de 2,2pF y justamente acopla las etapas y también tengo de otro proveedor los mismos que tú como los muestro en esta imagen

Saludos.

PD:el RX en sus especificaciones del vendedor dice 5Vdc, no se si son exclusivos o no por lo que si lo usaste a 12V....posiblemente va camino a la nube.


----------



## Lord Chango (Dic 17, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Las antenas no no están hechas a lo tonto.
> 
> Es por su longitud de onda.


Si, sé que corresponden a la longitud de onda, mi pregunta era más por el lado constructivo, imagino que no es lo mismo una antena que hace uno bobinando con lo que tiene a mano que una que se diseña con soft y se pasa a un PCB. Digo por las tolerancias en las medidas físicas.



ricbevi dijo:


> Las fallas eran desde no funcionar los receptores a hacerlo cuando "querían" y a poco distancia, yo trabaje todo a 5V ya que me paso de comprar unos módulos mas "elaborados"(según el vendedor) y después de batallar por que no podía hacerlo funcionar, entrarme que solo aceptaban 5V el RX.
> 
> La antena no es mejor si esta en el PCB o no.
> 
> ...


Mi idea cuando los compré, además de "jugar" un poco, era para utilizarlo en modo "ON/OFF", los elegí porque sabía que eran bastante básicos.

He visto en varias páginas que dicen que hasta 12v soportan. Los seguiré usando así, total si van camino a la nube no creo que se nadie los extrañe... Mientras iré buscando alguna opción mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 18, 2021)

Las diferentes antenas son distintas soluciones a problemáticas de comunicación especificas.

Todas deberías ser diseñadas/calculadas de acuerdo a los requerimientos de cada caso en particular.

La antena helicoidal tiene la ventaja de que posee las dos polarizaciones(vertical/horizontal) y la desventaja que para hacerlo reparte la potencia a la mitad para cada una de ellas.

Si se va a conectar dos puntos fijos estáticos, la opción mas recomendable podría ser la de implementar antenas directivas pero no muchos están dispuestos a pagar el precio de la mayor complejidad en la construcción vs el beneficio que ellas de por si ofrecen. 

La antena ideal es la que pone la mayor cantidad de señal en el conjunto antena/receptor proveniente del conjunto emisor/antena o lo que es lo mismo, la que recibe la mayor cantidad de esta por parte del emisor.

Si es un trozo de cable o un intrincado sistema de pistas en un PCB ya es secundario en ese aspecto y dependerá de cada caso en particular. 

Saludos.


----------



## VICTOROU (Dic 28, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> El esquema eléctrico real del los módulos del proveedor A (de los 3, solo funciona 1) es el de la imagen que adjunto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 272731
> Los capacitores de valor pequeño que figuran como "no esta", posiblemente fueron remplazado por un agrandamiento en la superficie del PCB en el sector correspondiente a cada uno que cumple con dicha función, agregando capacidades parasitas mediante el propio PCB.
> ...


Hola,
Una pregunta: hiciste tú el esquema?


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 28, 2022)

VICTOROU dijo:


> Hola,
> Una pregunta: hiciste tú el esquema?


Sí, con Ares de Proteus.


----------

